# Habits Of Hog Movement



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Will hogs stay close to home (swamps) with little or no movement out of cover when the wind is blowing hard, similar to deer patterns?

I'm going back out for a stand tonight except the wind is blowing in the 25-30mph range here. Now I'm thinking that as cautious as they are perhaps they too will not do much travelling...even for food. But then, that's why they are pigs.

Maybe I'll go out and see for myself but sure would entertain anyone's observations.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

i've had good luck hunting against the wind. When you approach hogs against the wind they can't hear you, they can't smell you and they can't see very good anyhow. i've often gotten with 30-40 yards of hogs when hunting against the wind. 

Find an area that has acorns an hogs: Give it a try.


----------

